# [twitter]  recomendación del mejor cliente (abierto)

## 7th_sign

Hola a todos,

He comenzado a usar twitter http://www.twitter.com y al principio lo consideré aburrido, pero se ha vuelto mas interesante cuando agregue unos contactos que mandan noticias sobre el software libre y creo que lo seguiré usando, solo que mantener una página abierta no me agrada y he visto que hay varios clientes para linux y quisiera saber cuál es la mejor opción o cuál es su recomendación en pocas palabras :

ustedes (los que tienen cuenta en twitter) cuál usan? 

saludos

----------

## 7th_sign

al parecer nadie ha usado twitter  :Razz:  o no me quieren decir, bueno al final le he agregado un plugin al pidgin y todo va bien.

saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo no sabía lo que es twitter hasta que vi tu mensaje.  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Casualmente, el día de hoy me puse a buscar clientes porque no me gusta el plugin de Firefox llamado TwitterFox. Instale el Gwibber y el Twitux y están verdes aun...

Al fin y al cabo, tuve que volver a instalar el TwiterFox porque es el que cubre todas las necesidades del que usa el Twitter, lo único malo que le veo es que el tiempo mínimo para actualizar la lista de mensajes recibidos es de 3 minutos. Cosa que cuando sigues a mucha gente este tiempo es demasiado largo.

----------

## ekz

Para firefox hay varias opciones

Saludos!

----------

## JotaCE

No veo mas que publicidad gratis para un producto decadente y malo!

Saludos!

----------

## chaim

http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2009/03/22/10-twitter-clients-for-linux/

----------

## sebasmagri

Yo prefiero Gwibber porque soporta también identi.ca, el cuál uso para que actualice automáticamente mi twitter y mi facebook(que ahora es casi la misma vaina)...

----------

## achaw

http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/soft/10-clientes-twitter

Capaz que tarde, pero quizas te sirva.

Saludos

----------

## 7th_sign

buenas sugerencias probaré a ver cual me agrada mas.

saludos

----------

## vonyavar

como cambiais los temas al pidgin por que no soy capaz y he probado de todo, saludos.

Tambien me he dado cuenta de pidgin solo me avisa de los correos entrantes cuando lo arranco, si lo estoy usando no comprueba los mensajes que llegen, como modifico esto?

Gracias ysaludos.

----------

## johpunk

aunque estaba usando el complemento de pidgin para twitter hoy me puse a probar varios clientes y pues los que me gustaron fue el twitux y el gwibber aunque me quede con el twitux

----------

## JuanSimpson

yo uso el widget para kde 4

esta padre pero no se donde se baja :S pero ya venía con el escritorio (creo)  :Very Happy: 

----------

